# Dankung 1632 Looped Tubes are Fast!



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I just got done shooting 1/4 steel, 5/8 glass marbles, 6 gram lead cylinders, and 12 gram lead cubes from my Scout. I didn't change my anchor point and all the ammo hit the same target area!I was shooting from 30 feet. I don't have a chrony so I am relying on sight and sound. The trajectory seemed really flat. I shot against a carpet hung from my fence. The 12 gram cube made quite an impact! Can't do that too often, it would ruin the lumber pretty quick! The draw weight is just under 10lbs. The tubes are 7" and I have a 31" draw.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Fun, fun, fun!!


I bought those tubes thinking I could shoot bbs and 1/4 steel really fast. I am on a small ammo kick. I can't shoot bbs at all until I change the pouch to a bb pouch. The center hole is too big! Still, it was fun shooting all that different ammo without any adjustments!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've noticed the same thing. I've got the same setup on my Torque - also use them on plastic 2.5g 1/4" airsoft ammo (very fun). But have also used marbles and even 3/8's with them.

Think they're actually very versatile.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I saw a video of a member shooting steel cubes at metal soup cans with them. The cans were completely devistated! They are a really good size


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I love the 1632 singles for shooting butterfly.

They are some zippy tubes!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I learned the hard way at ECST this weekend that the Dankung 1632 tubes may not be continuous. They fake it by connecting the sections with a small plastic tube. So just be careful and don't let that bite you like I did.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

NaturalFork said:


> I learned the hard way at ECST this weekend that the Dankung 1632 tubes may not be continuous. They fake it by connecting the sections with a small plastic tube. So just be careful and don't let that bite you like I did.


Good to know. Thanks Fork!


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I shot the same ammo as above using the Audacity program and can now put some numbers to the speed of the 1632s. 1/4" steel-187fps, 5/8 glass marble-157fps. 6 gram lead cylinder-150fps, 12 gram lead-136fps. I know Audacity is not as accurate as a chrony, but I have found it is a pretty good approximation.


----------

